# Give Wladimir Klitschko respect, you Klit fans say?



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Not after that preposterous piece of shit. That was a pathetic 12 rounds of foul galore and WWE.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Dana White is drawing Wlad up a huge contract as we speak.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Wlad is an absolute disgrace no doubt about it, all the white supremacists (and the rest of his fans) should be ashamed at that horrific piece of shit excuse for a fight.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Wladimir lost my respect as a fighter. He should have been disqualified for all the holding and pushing. Hope he retires soon.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolutely incredible performance, ranks up there with Floyd-Gasnelo(e).


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Waldo made Hopkins Jones 2 look like Morales Barrera 1


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

trying to break povetkins back :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Damn was it that bad?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Blaming the fighter for doing what it takes to win?

Blame the referee.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn was it that bad?


Worse.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlad is a disgrace to the sport. The guy dwarfs people in the ring and he fights like a bitch. He holds fights scared and bends the rules. I have no idea how this guy is in anyone's top 10 P4P list?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Blaming the fighter for doing what it takes to win?
> 
> Blame the referee.


Nah, I'll give equal blame to the fighter for fighting fucking appallingly, thanks.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Klitchko is the greatest wrestler in the history of boxing.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn was it that bad?


Worse than you can imagine.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Needed a LOT of fouls to beat Povetkin by decision.....His boxing was not enough.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn was it that bad?


It was easily one of the most disgraceful things I've seen recently. 181 clinches, pushing Povetkin's neck down every other second, throwing him to the canvas about five or six times (two of which were counted as knockdowns). Wladimir only landed about 50 power shots also. He won via fouling from start to finish.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Fucking horrible horrible shit. Akinwande got DQ'd against Lewis for less atsch


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Nah, I'll give equal blame to the fighter for fighting fucking appallingly, thanks.


12 dominant rounds, 4KDs, beating 10 years out of Povetkin's life, what a horrible performance.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Apparently there were 181 clinches, which is 15 a round or a clinch every 12 seconds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

TBH 1 or 2 rounds is not bad, but it literally was the whole fight. Moreso the ref's inability to penalise Wlad for the holding.


----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Pimp C said:


> Worse than you can imagine.


To be fair it's worse then you're describing it.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Wladimir is a disgrace. I'm not a supporter anymore.


----------



## doublesuited (Jun 4, 2013)

Waldo Bitchko is killing the heavyweight division.

No wonder HBO never shows his disgraceful ass clinch his way to boring wins.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

wlad was horrible tonight. if he had clinched half of what he had done tonight he would have been koed. dude relies on it


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn was it that bad?


One of the worst things I have ever seen. I've seen some terrible MMA fights, some terrible boxing matches, and even some bad kickboxing. This ranks with any of them. What in the name of Odin has happened to HW boxing? I tune in wishing for nothing but a good fight. I didn't care who won, as long as it wasn't a terrible fights. It was worse than even what I was afraid of.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

This should be moved to the Brit forum.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Rest assured, that's probably the last time HBO show a Klit fight. :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't know what was more pathetic:

Wlad's performance against Sasha, or Vitali cheating his way out of the Charr fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Arcane (Jun 10, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Rest assured, that's probably the last time HBO show a Klit fight. :lol:


I'm sure that's what they thought after the Ibramigov fight but that looks like Hagler Hearns in comparsion to the aids infested horse shit that we just witnessed.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Fuck that. WWE has high flying maneuvers and legitimate injuries. And it's fast paced and entertaining. MMA has KOs from the clinch. This was fucking terrible.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Shit... You have to be a ****** to like wlad's style, this was fucking horrible, sweet jesus!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

The Klitschkos and their fans are a disgrace.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad should have had far more than 1 point deducted and he could have easily been disqualified for holding by the 5th round. It's an illegal move and should be punished properly.


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Dana White is drawing Wlad up a huge contract as we speak.


He'll have to fight Vince McMahon for it. Did you see that masterclass DDT attempt in the 6th?


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

You can take your respect and stick it up your ass op, for all I care :lol:

This was a surgery of a fight.
WK shut Povetkin down effectively in all areas.
Completely taking away his inside game.
Dominating with his left hand.
Knocking him down 4 times and winning a lop sided UD.

The Champ stands, haters, keep on bitching and whining :happy


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Lounge Lizard said:


> This was a surgery of a fight.
> WK shut Povetkin down effectively in all areas.
> Completely taking away his inside game.
> Dominating with his left hand.
> ...


----------



## Lounge Lizard (Jun 14, 2013)

Jack said:


> Wlad should have had far more than 1 point deducted and he could have easily been disqualified for holding by the 5th round. It's an illegal move and should be punished properly.


The point deduction was incorrect. Povetkin was falling down from a punch and holding Wlad's arm. The ref mistook it for a push when it should have been called a knockdown.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Lounge Lizard said:


> You can take your respect and stick it up your ass op, for all I care :lol:
> 
> This was a surgery of a fight.
> WK shut Povetkin down effectively in all areas.
> ...


I can tell from this post that you have a small penis.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMP said:


> It was easily one of the most disgraceful things I've seen recently. 181 clinches, pushing Povetkin's neck down every other second, throwing him to the canvas about five or six times (two of which were counted as knockdowns). Wladimir only landed about 50 power shots also. He won via fouling from start to finish.


Wow, wtf. What do you attribute this to? Steward's absence? We all know Wlad's tendencies but this seems far out of the ordinary.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How can Wlad literally just jump on Povetkin's back everytime Povetkin gets close? :lol: It's illegal and Wlad should've been DQ'd


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Horrible performance from Wlad, he should have had a point taken sooner for his clinching efforts.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

wladmir klinchko


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Damn was it that bad?


Yeah it was, and I've always supported Wlad and believe he's under appreciated, but today was disgraceful.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

At one point in the latter rounds, Wlad literally pushed Sasha across the ring with his forearm, and it was ruled a knockdown!


After that, I expected to see Vince McMahon in Wlad's corner.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How can Wlad literally just jump on Povetkin's back everytime Povetkin gets close? :lol: It's illegal and Wlad should've been DQ'd


:deal

Yes I mean Povetkin ducked low a few times. (Under the belt line). But in 90% of the time Povetkin dindt duck low he just use something you call head movement. So Wladimir has no point there to excuse his clinching and leaning (like he did in the post fight interview).

I'm not a supporter anymore. And I hope Chef goes on so we all can jump on him explaing how shit Wladimirs fight was and that he deserves no respect for this fight.:bart


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Not after that preposterous piece of shit. That was a pathetic 12 rounds of foul galore and WWE.


Worse than Wlad vs Sultan Ibragimov?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> :deal
> 
> Yes I mean Povetkin ducked low a few times. (Under the belt line). But in 90% of the time Povetkin dindt duck low he just use something you call head movement. So Wladimir has no point there to excuse his clinching and leaning (like he did in the post fight interview).
> 
> I'm not a supporter anymore. And I hope Chef goes on so we all can jump on him explaing how shit Wladimirs fight was and that he deserves no respect for this fight.:bart


It was very bad. Wlad had a good thing with the hook I don't know why someone as smart as Wlad wouldn't just hook with Povetkin he was telegraphing it badly but all Wlad did was just block it then hold. It was so lame and I'm ashamed to be a Wlad fan.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Huggybear bitschko


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> Worse than Wlad vs Sultan Ibragimov?


If not worse then certainly more recent.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad was so scared that he landed a jab right and left that had Povetkin out on his feet and instead of continuing his combo from the outside and putting Povetkin down, he throws a right that misses and then hugs his ass and leans on him as he walks him to the ropes.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I was actually impressed with Povetkin overall and thought he had a good plan and really showed up to win.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Reppin501 said:


> I was actually impressed with Povetkin overall and thought he had a good plan and really showed up to win.


Yep it was over when he got tired htough, as long as he was moving and getting off first and making Wlad react he was controlling it.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

You philistines just don't understand the intricacies of the sport. 

Wlad used some beautiful feints to open up the opportunities for those clinches. 


I joke, but At one point he literally did feint, create an opening and then just wrap Pov up in his octopus arms.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> You philistines just don't understand the intricacies of the sport.
> 
> Wlad used some beautiful feints to open up the opportunities for those clinches.
> 
> I joke, but At one point he literally did feint, create an opening and then just wrap Pov up in his octopus arms.


I saw that multiple times. LOL
I never thought I would see the bigger man feinting to get inside and clench.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> You philistines just don't understand the intricacies of the sport.
> 
> Wlad used some beautiful feints to open up the opportunities for those clinches.
> 
> I joke, but At one point he literally did feint, create an opening and then just wrap Pov up in his octopus arms.


I remember that...lol


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wlad would even clinch off of a Povetkin feint :lol: This was so bad. Bad bad bad.


Back to the pro-wrestling thread.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wladimir is a disgrace. I'm not a supporter anymore.


This post, coming from this poster, speaks volumes.

I haven't seen the fight, but given the above, I know that people aren't over exaggerating.

Thanks buddy.

Will watch tomorrow.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Gunner said:


> This post, coming from this poster, speaks volumes.
> 
> I haven't seen the fight, but given the above, I know that people aren't over exaggerating.
> 
> ...


I'm not a blind nuthugger like so many guys here. It is what it is: And this was a disgrace.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wow, wtf. What do you attribute this to? Steward's absence? We all know Wlad's tendencies but this seems far out of the ordinary.


Povetkin was putting some pretty intense pressure on Wladimir early. He looked like he was coming to win and had a solid game-plan. I think Wladimir was a bit flustered by Povetkin's pressure and fast feet and resorted to insane amounts of holding and leaning. It was shocking. He didn't even hold that much against Peter back in 2005 when Peter was charging him like a rhino and clubbing away.

No explanation for the blatant shoving and throwing Povetkin to the canvas, though. I found that to be completely unacceptable.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Wow, wtf. What do you attribute this to? Steward's absence? We all know Wlad's tendencies but this seems far out of the ordinary.


Well, you know, steroids are known to make a guy overly aggressive, in non-acceptable ways.

Do the math.

The clinching and leaning, by itself, was disgusting and illegal, but at least we kind of expected it.

But Wlad throwing Sasha down, multiple times, and even shoving him across the ring with his forearm? These things didn't just happen "in the heat of battle," they were deliberate moves by the big W. It is almost impossible to fathom, excuse, or understand.

I seriously think an investigation is needed into Wlad's current state of mind. SOMETHING'S NOT RIGHT WITH THAT BOY.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

No criticism for Povetkin at all?! People act like there was absolutely nothing he could've done to win the fight.

-He was landing his right hand at times; should've thrown it wayyy much more. Wlad was open for it.
-When he got inside he wasn't throwing anything at all. Should've been busy.
-I didn't see any complaints from him or his corner. Either he enjoyed getting raped or he didn't realize it was illegal to be raped.
-Two wrongs don't make a right but if a guy is cheating and getting away with it every single round, why not try to level the playing field? Uppercut his balls or something. 

Isn't there a way to counter the clinch? Fancy footwork? Pushes? Quick uppercuts? Povetkin showed no effort to fight off the clinch.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> No criticism for Povetkin at all?! People act like there was absolutely nothing he could've done to win the fight.
> 
> -He was landing his right hand at times; should've thrown it wayyy much more. Wlad was open for it.
> -When he got inside he wasn't throwing anything at all. Should've been busy.
> ...


The whole point is that Wlad's spoiling tactics prevented Povetkin from having any sustained success. As long as Wlad was allowed to continue his constant clinching, leaning, wrestling, Povetkin had little to no chance. How can he fight out of a clinch with a man who's so much bigger and stronger? It's easy to say he should've fought his way out of the clinch. Ask anyone who's been in the ring with Wlad and they all say the same thing: the guy is strong as an ox. Once he gets ahold of you, you're done. The ref let him spoil his way to a decision, when Wlad has all of the tools to take this guy out. It's a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, beat me to it. There are rules for a reason. You can't pull that kind of shit in the ring. It saps your opponent of all their energy and it's just dirty as shit.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I've defended Wlad a lot in the past, and will continue to do so, but that was an appalling display of boxing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think clinchko dont has his feets anymore to outbox opponents. Instead he just clinches when somebody Comes Close. Thats basically his defence. In the past he also did it but not THAT bad. He gets beaten in 1-2 years. I am not joking he is out of prime and cant do anything else than clinching. Maybe bigger and more faster guys will Trouble Wladimir. Somebody who can fight from the outside. OR a fighter like Povetkin IF he gets a fair shot at the title with a fair ref. I think with a fair ref Povetkin would have had a real Chance against Clinchko. But not like it was today.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Worse than you can imagine.


Truth. I was incredibly disappointed.:-(


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> The whole point is that Wlad's spoiling tactics prevented Povetkin from having any sustained success. As long as Wlad was allowed to continue his constant clinching, leaning, wrestling, Povetkin had little to no chance. How can he fight out of a clinch with a man who's so much bigger and stronger? It's easy to say he should've fought his way out of the clinch. Ask anyone who's been in the ring with Wlad and they all say the same thing: the guy is strong as an ox. Once he gets ahold of you, you're done. The ref let him spoil his way to a decision, when Wlad has all of the tools to take this guy out. It's a fucking disgrace.


I'm not making any excuses for Wlad. He definitely deserves criticism. But I didn't get the impression Povetkin gave enough effort to beat Wlad. Each time they came close Povetkin would just wait for the ref to pull them apart. He could've been attacking with his free hand while Wlad was using his dirty tactic. And like I said, Wlad kept his left hand low which allowed a window of opportunity to land right hands. Pov didn't throw enough of them. He had months to train for the fight. You'd think his team would have come up with a plan to nullify the clinch or to keep it at a minimum. Even if the plan failed I would like to see some sort of effort. At least get pissed and show the ref you're getting frustrated with Wlad pushing your head down. Pov didn't do any of that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> I'm not making any excuses for Wlad. He definitely deserves criticism. But I didn't get the impression Povetkin gave enough effort to beat Wlad. Each time they came close Povetkin would just wait for the ref to pull them apart. He could've been attacking with his free hand while Wlad was using his dirty tactic. And like I said, Wlad kept his left hand low which allowed a window of opportunity to land right hands. Pov didn't throw enough of them. He had months to train for the fight. You'd think his team would have come up with a plan to nullify the clinch or to keep it at a minimum. Even if the plan failed I would like to see some sort of effort. At least get pissed and show the ref you're getting frustrated with Wlad pushing your head down. Pov didn't do any of that.


He attacked with his free Hand. Landed some shots on the Body and head. You really think it is that easy when a big ass and strong heavyweight has you in a clinch? When did an Opponent ever had succes against Klitschko during a clinch? You really think Povetkin didnt showed enough effort? for me he showed a lot of heart. And it wasnt just the clinched. Klitschko also was pushing Povetkin away with his left Hand so that he got out of Balance every time he tried to get inside. And especially when somebody LEANS on you it is almost impossible to land punches... But I agree at one Point: Povetkin really should have get mad. Fight dirty back or say something to the ref.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I think clinchko dont has his feets anymore to outbox opponents. Instead he just clinches when somebody Comes Close. Thats basically his defence. In the past he also did it but not THAT bad. He gets beaten in 1-2 years. I am not joking he is out of prime and cant do anything else than clinching. Maybe bigger and more faster guys will Trouble Wladimir. Somebody who can fight from the outside. OR a fighter like Povetkin IF he gets a fair shot at the title with a fair ref. I think with a fair ref Povetkin would have had a real Chance against Clinchko. But not like it was today.


Wladimir's looked a slight step below his peak over the past year or so. Today was just terrible.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> I'm not making any excuses for Wlad. He definitely deserves criticism. But I didn't get the impression Povetkin gave enough effort to beat Wlad. Each time they came close Povetkin would just wait for the ref to pull them apart. He could've been attacking with his free hand while Wlad was using his dirty tactic. And like I said, Wlad kept his left hand low which allowed a window of opportunity to land right hands. Pov didn't throw enough of them. He had months to train for the fight. You'd think his team would have come up with a plan to nullify the clinch or to keep it at a minimum. Even if the plan failed I would like to see some sort of effort. At least get pissed and show the ref you're getting frustrated with Wlad pushing your head down. Pov didn't do any of that.


Is that one of The Mummies in your avatar? I love The Mummies.

I dunno, man. Sure, we can pick apart what Povetkin was doing, or say he should've been doing this, shoulda been doing that. I hate backseat drivers. It's easy to do that shit. It's not easy to fight Wladimir Klitschko, especially when he's using excessive questionable tactics. I have always been a fan of Wlad, but I absolutely will not defend that pitiful display I just saw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Now they are comparing Wlad to Mayweather and trying to race bait. Klitfans..........


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> Truth. I was incredibly disappointed.:-(


And it's hard to go into a Wlad fight with lower expectations. Yet he still disappoints.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Now they are comparing Wlad to Mayweather and trying to race bait. Klitfans..........


Over there? Yeah, that place has gone full retard.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Whats disappointing is Wlad had HIS BEST opponent in years, and he completely shit the bed in this fight.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> And it's hard to go into a Wlad fight with lower expectations. Yet he still disappoints.


:lol: In a perverse way, you've gotta give him credit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Over there? Yeah, that place has gone full retard.


Unreal all the alts.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay, so I just watched the fight. At first I thought hey, this guy could stand a chance here! The opening exchanges were encouraging, and Wlad looked a little flustered. Then it descended into a horrible display of what can only be described as "not boxing". You could see all that leaning was draining Povetkin of energy every time it happened. Nothing the poor fucker could do about it. I kept waiting for the ref to do something, but it never came.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been sayin forever the Klits are terrible. It's little harsh but I mean I see nothing impressive about those guys , at all. Their just big and in shape in a division that consists of bummy, smaller, &/or overweight heavyweights.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Okay, so I just watched the fight. At first I thought hey, this guy could stand a chance here! The opening exchanges were encouraging, and Wlad looked a little flustered. Then it descended into a horrible display of what can only be described as "not boxing". You could see all that leaning was draining Povetkin of energy every time it happened. Nothing the poor fucker could do about it. I kept waiting for the ref to do something, but it never came.


You definitely saw the same fight I did. I remember that someone said, in another thread, Povetkin is at fault as well. It's like saying you are at fault when your opponent low-blows you five times and the ref says nothing. Pushing his head down is blatantly against the rules and Wlad should've been deducted a point long ago. That shit drains the fighter of his energy quick.


----------



## Jack Presscot (Oct 1, 2013)

Agreed. That was pitiful. Wlad and Vitali need to watch some footage of Christy Martin so they can learn how to fight like men.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

where are all the klit lickers gone?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> where are all the klit lickers gone?


Yeah, I haven't seen boxingdomain anywhere.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> You definitely saw the same fight I did. I remember that someone said, in another thread, Povetkin is at fault as well. It's like saying you are at fault when your opponent low-blows you five times and the ref says nothing. Pushing his head down is blatantly against the rules and Wlad should've been deducted a point long ago. That shit drains the fighter of his energy quick.


Quite right. You've got to "play to the whistle" as they say in soccer. If the ref doesn't call a foul, you have to play on. You can't just stand there and complain. If the ref says continue, then continue! I don't think Povetkin can be blamed in any way for Wlad leaning, and the ref not calling it. It's on those two alone.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> where are all the klit lickers gone?


ESB


----------



## It's Ovah (Jun 6, 2013)

I said in earlier posts that I was worried that some shady shit would be pulled to give Povektin the belts. I should have been more worried about them getting a ref that could actually do his job properly. The amount of clinching, wrestling and other spoiling tactics coming from Mr Klitschko in this fight was just obscene. The terrible thing was, Povetkin was actually doing quite well in the early rounds, and I could easily see this fight having been a lot closer had there been a competent ref in charge. He came away from this fight with way more respect than I had for him in the past.

As for Wladimir, this fight more than any other in recent years exposed his one dimensionality and enormous limitations when faced with a determined foe who's constantly pressing the attack. I'm incredibly disappointed in him, and the fighter he's become.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Wladimir isn't worth anybody's time. Learn from this mistake and you won't be mad, as you won't be wasting yours.

"I'm a boxing fan"

Is that what you got today? :think


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> ESB


A-FUCKING-MEN to that


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm surprised Wlad didn't just try to open up a cut by thumbing Sasha's face, and then have his ring doctor stop the fight.


You get to go home sooner.


It works for Vittles.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boggle said:


> The ref let him spoil his way to a decision, when Wlad has all of the tools to take this guy out. It's a fucking disgrace.


Perfect. :deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

sosolid4u09 said:


> A-FUCKING-MEN to that


OMFG stay the hell away from ESB. They think that tragedy proves that Wlad is too good and Povetkin was hopeless.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm an old fart, so I have very fond memories of numerous great to very good heavyweights, and for some reason, all through the fight, I kept thinking about what a prime Jerry Quarry would do to Povetkin. And yet, this very mediocre fighter went the distance with "the dominant champ" in a freaking snooze fest. I honestly believe I've seen tough man contests where the combatants showed better form.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> OMFG stay the hell away from ESB. They think that tragedy proves that Wlad is too good and Povetkin was hopeless.


i remember esb became so bad at one point i launched into a full scale anti klit crusade.
Funny thing is I actually quite liked Wlad for a while. Thought hes a good fighter with good tools but with obvious weaknesses. But after the shocking explosion of klit-licking that erupted over there a few years ago I've found myself hating him now.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, my gif of John Ruiz destroying an opponents won't upload.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

dyna said:


> Fucking hell, my gif of John Ruiz destroying an opponents won't upload.


Perhaps because it doesn't exist??

Or did you mean hugging? hugging an opponent?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Wlad is a disgrace to the sport. The guy dwarfs people in the ring and he fights like a bitch. He holds fights scared and bends the rules. I have no idea how this guy is in anyone's top 10 P4P list?


Somewhere in the back of his mind is the memory of Corrie Sanders tossing those fast as lightning lefts at him that he had no clue as how to deal with....so he has resolved to fight in a way that effectively minimizes that occurance from happening again. He's no fool, no...he's quite a successful title holder. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

1st of all: i am a wlad fan
2nd: i found this fight terrible to watch
3rd: wlad beat pov fair and square with his left hand alone
4th: wlad is to blame for most of the clinching and holding, but pov did a lot, too. Just look at the peter 2 fight, to get an impression, what happened. And add the huck-pov fight to get an impression,what pov did with ducking low.
5th: fight was better than against haye or ibragimov. And dominant as hell. 119-104, bitches. With one point deducted. Perfect, haters


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Perhaps because it doesn't exist??
> 
> Or did you mean hugging? hugging an opponent?


There's more of a likelihood that Greb-Walker will show up before a gif of ruiz doing any destroying.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

The guys saying that pov had a chance: are you serious??
With the clinching aside, what did pov do? He landed what, 5clean shots?
The fight was ugly and terrible to watch but wlad landed the left at will and everytime he threw it. With povs head responding to it most of the time. Wlad dominated at will


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kissan said:


> 1st of all: i am a wlad fan
> 2nd: i found this fight terrible to watch
> 3rd: wlad beat pov fair and square with his left hand alone
> 4th: wlad is to blame for most of the clinching and holding, but pov did a lot, too. Just look at the peter 2 fight, to get an impression, what happened. And add the huck-pov fight to get an impression,what pov did with ducking low.
> 5th: fight was better than against haye or ibragimov. And dominant as hell. 119-104, bitches. With one point deducted. Perfect, haters


 No. Povetkin didnt ducked that low like he did with Huck, Wladimir actually leaned on him and pushed him down. Almost every time Povetkin got Close Wladimir clinched. Also he used his left arm to block and push away Povetkin also a foul. Just get it: Wladimir uses illegal fouls in every damn fight dont make any excuses please. At times Povetkin ducked low but mostly it was Wladimir pushing him down. Also whats up with Wlads headlock? Terrible. I used to like Wladimir (defended him many times at ESB against haters liek dinovelvet) but I cant like him when he uses CLEARLY illegal fouls in his fights. He did the same against Pianeta btw. Klitschko used to also outbox his opponents. Today he just relies mostly on clinching, leaning and pushing. Sad. I think it is because he isnt in his prime anymore. And wtf was he doing? He couldnt even stop a dog tired Povetkin.:-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Where is @Copernicus and @On the Money :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Little-Red said:


> I'm an old fart, so I have very fond memories of numerous great to very good heavyweights, and for some reason, all through the fight, I kept thinking about what a prime Jerry Quarry would do to Povetkin. And yet, this very mediocre fighter went the distance with "the dominant champ" in a freaking snooze fest. I honestly believe I've seen tough man contests where the combatants showed better form.


I love Quarry but I don't think he would have much of a chance against Wlad. He would take too many punches and I doubt he could avoid that jab of Wlad. It woudn't take much for Quarry to get cut up like he did in many of his fights, however I feel he maybe he could give Wlad a tough fight and have a small chance to knock him out. The size advantage would be huge for Wlad and there's no reason to think that Wlad wouldn't be able to hold and wear out Quarry just like he did to Povetkin.


----------



## Little-Red (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I love Quarry but I don't think he would have much of a chance against Wlad. He would take too many punches and I doubt he could avoid that jab of Wlad. It woudn't take much for Quarry to get cut up like he did in many of his fights, however I feel he maybe he could give Wlad a tough fight and have a small chance to knock him out. The size advantage would be huge for Wlad and there's no reason to think that Wlad wouldn't be able to hold and wear out Quarry just like he did to Povetkin.


Not sure what you're driving at. Quarry would eat Povetkin, but Vlad let Povetkin see the final bell and looked like shit doing it. That was my point.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How can Wlad literally just jump on Povetkin's back everytime Povetkin gets close? :lol: It's illegal and Wlad should've been DQ'd


How could Vitali's ring doctor stop the Charr fight due to a small cut, with only seconds left in the round?

Obviously, the Klitchkos pay their officials really well.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Where is @Copernicus and @On the Money :lol:


That moron @On the Money is on ESB and even made a thread there called "That's how you beat Prime Mike Tyson" :lol: I don't know what it is but Klit fans always seem to be the most disrespectful to past era fighters, not even the Pactards were as bad with that stuff.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> That moron @On the Money is on ESB and even made a thread there called "That's how you beat Prime Mike Tyson" :lol: I don't know what it is but Klit fans always seem to be the most disrespectful to past era fighters, not even the Pactards were as bad with that stuff.


atsch Tyson would break Wlad's arm if he tried that BS


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wladimir jumped forward a couple times just so he could reach forward and push Povetkin's head down when he wasn't even dipping down. Yall need to stop with that. He did the same vs Mormeck. 

Starting in round 1, Wlad would reach out and grab Mormeck's head and push it down before he even dipped or got in close.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> That moron @On the Money is on ESB and even made a thread there called "That's how you beat Prime Mike Tyson" :lol: I don't know what it is but Klit fans always seem to be the most disrespectful to past era fighters, not even the Pactards were as bad with that stuff.


I can't even stand that site man. Nothing but white supremacist on it now and pactards. I invited Floyd's fans and the latinos over here, and as you could imagine, the people I didn't invite and who are clogging up that forum is the pactards and klitards. 
The british were already here before I was


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Jesus, it's time these refs do something about this fucking shit. Why the fuck are the fans applauding? The fuck


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Chris Byrd gives his 2 cents.

I havn't watched the fight but from reading I can't quite tell was Wlad being 'dirty' or just holding too much?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I can't even stand that site man. Nothing but white supremacist on it now and pactards. I invited Floyd's fans and the latinos over here, and as you could imagine, the people I didn't invite and who are clogging up that forum is the pactards and klitards.
> The british were already here before I was


I reluctantly go back for a peep to watch the RBR by IB there as I do like his RBR's but even that thread was full of the same old race baiting by the Klittards, they knew it themselves how terrible the match was so they resorted to insulting Tyson and Ali as being bums. If you're out there IB, bring your RBRs here man.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Caught a few rounds on youtube and that was enough for me. Horrid, horrid performance. I don't get Wlad at all is he literally that scared of getting punched?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Klit was literally leaping in to clinch and push Povetkin's head down. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. No inside game at all, he's not a boxer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Klit was literally leaping in to clinch and push Povetkin's head down. I wouldn't have believed it if I hadn't seen it. No inside game at all, he's not a boxer.


The last 10 seconds were hilarious. Wlad missed like 2 clinches and Povetkin was trying to get away then Wlad finally landed the last clinch after the bell :rofl


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Sounds like you guys were expecting something different from Wlad. Good win, the guy should consider retiring soon he's dominated the HW scene for a long time.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> How can Wlad literally just jump on Povetkin's back everytime Povetkin gets close? :lol: It's illegal and Wlad should've been DQ'd


This was the real problem. I could have lived with the holding, but repeatedly jumping onto someone's back and leaning on them to tire them out is blatant cheating and should have no place in boxing. I just don't get Wlad. Trains hard, body like greek mythology, stares a hole through you during ring instructions, calls himself "the steel hammer", and then gives us _this_?

THIS?

He is a disgrace to the lineage of Lennox Lewis and is no longer worthy of any comparison, even of the unfavorable variety.

Fuck that, he never was.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> This was the real problem. I could have lived with the holding, but repeatedly jumping onto someone's back and leaning on them to tire them out is blatant cheating and should have no place in boxing. I just don't get Wlad. Trains hard, body like greek mythology, stares a hole through you during ring instructions, calls himself "the steel hammer", and then gives us _this_?
> 
> THIS?
> 
> ...


Especially since this was Wlad's best opponent in a LONG time, and on HBO....and this is what happens. Fucking letdown man. I was actually excited for the fight and fucking Wlad shits the bed.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Just watched round 8 and round 10 and it is terrible. Round 8 was worse, he held every 5 seconds with one 10 second gap through the entire round. Far to much holding creates such dull fights, and the referee really needs to make it clear to cut that out or you are being DQ.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> This was the real problem. I could have lived with the holding, but repeatedly jumping onto someone's back and leaning on them to tire them out is blatant cheating and should have no place in boxing. I just don't get Wlad. Trains hard, body like greek mythology, stares a hole through you during ring instructions, calls himself "the steel hammer", and then gives us _this_?
> 
> THIS?
> 
> ...


It's a disgrace to the title "Heavyweight Champion of the World" from being THE premier athlete, the guy who theoretically could beat anybody in the world, the baddest man on the planet and this is what we get. I've seen Wlad run and cower from dangerous fighters in the past and now against a guy he could've blown out the water he clinches for dear life...I don't understand...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I dont think I've ever heard the word disgrace used so many times in one day :rofl


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Whats disappointing is Wlad had HIS BEST opponent in years, and he completely shit the bed in this fight.


It was certainly a very dirty and boring display from the three rounds I have seen.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Especially since this was Wlad's best opponent in a LONG time, and on HBO....and this is what happens. Fucking letdown man. I was actually excited for the fight and fucking Wlad shits the bed.


I don't see how he could walk away from that and not be ashamed. We were all laughing at Povetkin during the weigh-in, but he wasn't the guy that showed up and fought like a pug. Shit the bed is exactly what happened. There is no way that Klitscho would have come in light (241) if the plan was just to lay on his opponent all night. The man still panics like a bitch in the ring. He's just found a way of getting around it.

And he's completely regressed technique-wise. He doesn't throw the right with the accuracy that he once had, mostly paws with the jab, and exclusively slaps with left hook. He doesn't even slip punches anymore... just grabs and holds on for dear life.

He was a much better fighter when he was getting his ass kicked and spilled all over the ring by Brewster and Sanders. Shame they aren't still around.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Aside from the Chagaev fight, which I consider Wladimir's absolute peak, he's disappointed in every one of his big unification fights. The Ibragimov fight was a snoozefest, the Haye fight was unspectacular, and this Povetkin debacle was mindbogglingly ugly.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I don't see how he could walk away from that and not be ashamed. We were all laughing at Povetkin during the weigh-in, but he wasn't the guy that showed up and fought like a pug. Shit the bed is exactly what happened. There is no way that Klitscho would have come in light (241) if the plan was just to lay on his opponent all night. The man still panics like a bitch in the ring. He's just found a way of getting around it.
> 
> And he's completely regressed technique-wise. He doesn't throw the right with the accuracy that he once had, mostly paws with the jab, and exclusively slaps with left hook. He doesn't even slip punches anymore... just grabs and holds on for dear life.
> 
> He was a much better fighter when he was getting his ass kicked and spilled all over the ring by Brewster and Sanders. Shame they aren't still around.


I actually text my bro and dad and told them not to miss out on this fight its a big HW fight and like halfway through the replay they text me and told me to fuck off :lol:

I really have no idea where Wlad goes from here? How can he actually even be happy with that. I guess when you have the ref in your back pocket you can get away with anything. Someone said it perfectly "Im a fan of Wlad until he starts fighting" :lol:


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I* actually text my bro and dad and told them not to miss out on this fight its a big HW fight and like halfway through the replay they text me and told me to fuck off :lol:*
> 
> I really have no idea where Wlad goes from here? How can he actually even be happy with that. I guess when you have the ref in your back pocket you can get away with anything. Someone said it perfectly "Im a fan of Wlad until he starts fighting" :lol:


:lol: I actually got up midway through the 6th, bored and enraged, and took my sons to Chuck E. Cheese's.

They are now huge Klitscho fans.


----------



## WiDDoW_MaKeR (Jun 20, 2013)

So Wlad knocking Povetkin down 4 times on his way to a completely dominant UD by way of winning every round on every judges scorecard in Russia against an Undefeated Russian fighter.... is now shitting the bed? Wlad clearly doesn't need your respect. If you don't respect Wlad then you aren't a true boxing fan.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

For his next fight, Wlad's cook should feed him dogshit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> For his next fight, Wlad's cook should feed him dogshit.


:lol: I can't wait for Chef to get in here


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Dwyer rightly says- Where was the referee in this fight? In Wlad's back pocket, that is where!


----------



## WiDDoW_MaKeR (Jun 20, 2013)

You haters really need to move on with your lives. Wlad knocks a guy out, he didn't do it quick enough. He knocks them out early... that's because they suck. God help us if he doesn't knock them out... we get endless months of you guys going on and on about what a terrible display it was for a 37 year old Champ to completely shut out his undefeated opponent, in his opponents backyard, knocking a fighter down 4 times who has NEVER been down in his entire boxing career, amateur or pro. Let's be honest... it doesn't matter what Wlad does, because a hater will ALWAYS find a way to hate. 

You are the same people who said that Wlad was finished after the Sanders fight... then the Brewster fight... then would get killed by Peter, Haye, ect... it never ends. Yet, here we are almost 8 years into his title reign and he hasn't even been knocked down during this reign.... yet you guys keep coming up with excuse after excuse for every win, tearing down every opponent, every aspect of every opponent or performance of Wlad. This must be exhausting for you guys. Hell, you guys still think he has a glass chin. That's how much you know about boxing. Someone with a glass chin can have an 8 year long title reign in the heavyweight division without even getting knocked down in your eyes. Wow.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

WiDDoW_MaKeR said:


> You haters really need to move on with your lives. Wlad knocks a guy out, he didn't do it quick enough. He knocks them out early... that's because they suck. God help us if he doesn't knock them out... we get endless months of you guys going on and on about what a terrible display it was for a 37 year old Champ to completely shut out his undefeated opponent, in his opponents backyard, knocking a fighter down 4 times who has NEVER been down in his entire boxing career, amateur or pro. Let's be honest... it doesn't matter what Wlad does, because a hater will ALWAYS find a way to hate.
> 
> You are the same people who said that Wlad was finished after the Sanders fight... then the Brewster fight... then would get killed by Peter, Haye, ect... it never ends. Yet, here we are almost 8 years into his title reign and he hasn't even been knocked down during this reign.... yet you guys keep coming up with excuse after excuse for every win, tearing down every opponent, every aspect of every opponent or performance of Wlad. This must be exhausting for you guys. Hell, you guys still think he has a glass chin. That's how much you know about boxing. Someone with a glass chin can have an 8 year long title reign in the heavyweight division without even getting knocked down in your eyes. Wow.


You are slightly more entertaining than Wladimir Klitscho. Slightly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: I can't wait for Chef to get in here


I imagine he's too embarrassed.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I can tell from this post that you have a small penis.


:lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I watched the first 2 rounds and that was it for me.

You know it was seriously bad by how little the Klitschko fanboys are defending Wlad in here.


----------



## WiDDoW_MaKeR (Jun 20, 2013)

Theron said:


> I watched the first 2 rounds and that was it for me.
> 
> You know it was seriously bad by how little the Klitschko fanboys are defending Wlad in here.


So, the clean left hook knockdown that Wlad scored in the 2nd round really turned you away, huh?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Boggle said:


> Perhaps because it doesn't exist??
> 
> Or did you mean hugging? hugging an opponent?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

WiDDoW_MaKeR said:


> So, the clean left hook knockdown that Wlad scored in the 2nd round really turned you away, huh?


I saw that this was going to be another typical Wlad fight and would rather be doing anything else than watch a typical Wlad fight. I didn't know it was going to be as bad as people have said it was though so glad i didn't stick through


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> I watched the first 2 rounds and that was it for me.
> 
> You know it was seriously bad by how little the Klitschko fanboys are defending Wlad in here.


Maybe it just isn't worth the waste of time to go up against the mob?


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

Sick curiosity has gotten the better of me and I'm watching the fight now on youtube to see if it's as bad as everyone is saying, jesus christ you can't call this boxing:-(


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

hermit said:


> Maybe it just isn't worth the waste of time to go up against the mob?


You should fuck off back to ESB as well. You used to be a good poster. Now you're just here to troll. Do us all a favour, go back to ESB, and don't come back. Thanks.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> You should fuck off back to ESB as well. You used to be a good poster. Now you're just here to troll. Do us all a favour, go back to ESB, and don't come back. Thanks.


:deal


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> You should fuck off back to ESB as well. You used to be a good poster. Now you're just here to troll. Do us all a favour, go back to ESB, and don't come back. Thanks.


The truth is now trolling? Go ahead. Fact check everything I've said and get back to me. My 'crime' here is simply not joining the mob.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

hermit said:


> The truth is now trolling? Go ahead. Fact check everything I've said and get back to me. My 'crime' here is simply not joining the mob.


Wich truth?
Wladimir dindt clinch,leaned and headlocked too often and should have been disqualified? I mean 167 times?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Its amazing how the krauts love the Klitchkos for this shit.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Wich truth?
> Wladimir dindt clinch,leaned and headlocked too often and should have been disqualified? I mean 167 times?


Your reading comprehension is ZERO. You disregard what I say to make your own points.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Its amazing how the krauts love the Klitchkos for this shit.


Klitschkos?
Vitali doesnt fight like Wladimir at all. And it was never that worse. You can be sure that Wladimir lost many fans.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

hermit said:


> The truth is now trolling? Go ahead. Fact check everything I've said and get back to me. My 'crime' here is simply not joining the mob.


Your argument appears to be "other people do it and get away with it so it's okay". Correct me if I'm wrong. Why else would you bring up other fights, like Rios? It's a logical fallacy and isn't a good argument.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

hermit said:


> The truth is now trolling? Go ahead. Fact check everything I've said and get back to me. My 'crime' here is simply not joining the mob.


You're bringing your ESB mentality over to CHB. Leave it at ESB yeah? There is no "mob" here. Just a group of people discussing boxing.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

@hermit Honestly, did you enjoy that shit? After Mormeck, Pianeta, Wach, this was the 'superfight.' It's fucking indefensible.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Klitschkos?
> Vitali doesnt fight like Wladimir at all. And it was never that worse. You can be sure that Wladimir lost many fans.


True, you are correct. Vitali is twice the fighter Wlad is.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Your argument appears to be "other people do it and get away with it so it's okay". Correct me if I'm wrong. Why else would you bring up other fights, like Rios? It's a logical fallacy and isn't a good argument.


Nope. Not my agrument at all. It was just an example to a point. I've said many times the problem with boxing is you are allowed to get away with fouls. No point deduction for a low blow because it wasn't intentional? What other sport forgives such serious infractions with such impunity? The 10 point must sytem is probably to blame. Not enough points to work with and it is a joke of a system in my opinion.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> @hermit Honestly, did you enjoy that shit? After Mormeck, Pianeta, Wach, this was the 'superfight.' It's fucking indefensible.


Never said I did. There was only one moment in the fight that got me going. Wlad pulled a Vitali move. It was the most spontaneous I've ever seen him and showed me something I hadn't seen before. It was when he was wailing away and Povetkin kinda turned and pulled back thinking he was safe and Wlad nailed him with a left. Great stuff there. The rest? Not as enjoyable to watch for the most part. Still, how do you take away what Wlad did to what was supposed to be his biggest challange in years? Complete shut out.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

hermit said:


> Still, how do you take away what Wlad did to what was supposed to be his biggest challange in years? *Complete shut out*.


C'mon, you can't call it that. There was nothing dominant about what I saw last night, it just wasn't a fair contest. Apart from the second round, how did you call the other 'knockdowns'?


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> C'mon, you can't call it that. There was nothing dominant about what I saw last night, it just wasn't a fair contest. Apart from the second round, how did you call the other 'knockdowns'?


It is first and foremost a fight. If the standing 8 count was still in effect should it be given to a guy holding on to keep himself up? I'll watch this in HD later tonight and get a better idea but Povetkin was legitimatly off his feet from punches. You get pushed off while you are holding on for dear life and go down that should be a KD. Like I said, I'll get an HD view of this tonight but I think the ref was mostly correct and could have even called one more..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

hermit said:


> It is first and foremost a fight. If the standing 8 count was still in effect should it be given to a guy holding on to keep himself up? I'll watch this in HD later tonight and get a better idea but Povetkin was legitimatly off his feet from punches. You get pushed off while you are holding on for dear life and go down that should be a KD. Like I said, I'll get an HD view of this tonight but *I think the ref was mostly correct and could have even called one more..*


:lol: Shit, maybe I need to watch it in HD too. You're crazy.


----------



## superman1692 (Jun 3, 2013)

Fucking hell you should see the shit that's being written on ESB right now. Like people have already said in this thread, that place is now overrun with Klittards. It's unbearable. No wonder most people came here. This fight proves that there is literally NOTHING the Klitschkos (especially Wlad) do, which their fans won't defend. So sad when you realise how crap ESB is now.

P.S. Widow Maker you might feel more at home at ESB, where it's full of like-minded Klittards such as yourself.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

hermit said:


> Never said I did. There was only one moment in the fight that got me going. Wlad pulled a Vitali move. It was the most spontaneous I've ever seen him and showed me something I hadn't seen before. It was when he was wailing away and Povetkin kinda turned and pulled back thinking he was safe and Wlad nailed him with a left. Great stuff there. The rest? Not as enjoyable to watch for the most part. *Still, how do you take away what Wlad did to what was supposed to be his biggest challange in years? Complete shut out.*


Easy. It's easy to take away from it because of bad officiating and dodgy tactics. The win is tainted for me. If there was a neutral ref? I still think Klitschko would have won. He would have won the right way - by throwing punches. That's what you're supposed to do, throw punches - not clinch every 10-15 seconds. It was a pitiful display from a champion. Wlad always blows it in unification fights, and he has lost me as a fan.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Boggle said:


> he has lost me as a fan.


:ibutt:ibutt:ibutt


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

hermit said:


> It is first and foremost a fight. If the standing 8 count was still in effect should it be given to a guy holding on to keep himself up? I'll watch this in HD later tonight and get a better idea but Povetkin was legitimatly off his feet from punches. You get pushed off while you are holding on for dear life and go down that should be a KD. Like I said, I'll get an HD view of this tonight but I think the ref was mostly correct and could have even called one more..


Jabs, and they are powerful jabs, no doubt about that......but he couldn´t really land too many right hands. 
It was not a beating....and, obviosuly, he had a big help, nobody can´t deny this!
The referee helped him, a lot....Povetkin´s game was on the inside, that was his gameplan....Wlad stopped this..using FOULS. And The referee allowed him to do it.
Wlad needed the referee to win this fight clearly. Without the referee he (probably) would still win.....but NOT like this!


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Jabs, and they are powerful jabs, no doubt about that......but he couldn´t really land too many right hands.
> It was not a beating....a


Your are severly underestimating the power in Wlad's left hand, especially the hook. In the Chambers fight I was at first wondering why Chambers went down. It didn't look like that much of a punch at first. The replays showed the story. Many of those jabs moved Povetkin's head a good distance back. Power/lenght/leverage. That is one hell of a combination. It sure looked like Povetkin was taking a beating to me. Wlad has to land way less to inflict the same overall damage. When he lands clean it is a telling shot, even if it is a jab.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

hermit said:


> Your are severly underestimating the power in Wlad's left hand, especially the hook.


I don´t think I am...yes, he landed a few (I remember a pretty good one) hooks, yeah...but did he land enough left hooks to make me say it was a beating ? Nah, not IMO ....and he could not land his big right hand too much, his favorite punch, his knockout punch, mostly...



> In the Chambers fight I was at first wondering why Chambers went down. It didn't look like that much of a punch at first. The replays showed the story. Many of those jabs moved Povetkin's head a good distance back. Power/lenght/leverage. That is one hell of a combination. It sure looked like Povetkin was taking a beating to me. Wlad has to land way less to inflict the same overall damage. When he lands clean it is a telling shot, even if it is a jab.


That´s not a beating, in my mind.....His jabs are powerful, I said that, no doubt.....and most of the damage he did was because of his jab, and he missed a lot of those too....
He did damage in Pov´s face because, well, because he is a powerful puncher.......Wlad´s face was not exactly intact too (seriously), and we can´t really say that he took good punches...but it is HW boxing, 2 or 3 punches can make damage..

Difference is.....he didn´t land that much while Povetkin didn´t use dirty tactics.
Povetkin couldn´t land good punches, but his plan was totally ruined by Wlad´s fouls (not talking only about usual holding). Was it fair ?? :conf


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I don´t think I am...yes, he landed a few (I remember a pretty good one) hooks, yeah...but did he land enough left hooks to make me say it was a beating ? Nah, not IMO ....and he could not land his big right hand too much, his favorite punch, his knockout punch, mostly...
> 
> That´s not a beating, in my mind.....His jabs are powerful, I said that, no doubt.....and most of the damage he did was because of his jab, and he missed a lot of those too....
> He did damage in Pov´s face because, well, because he is a powerful puncher.......Wlad´s face was not exactly intact too (seriously), and we can´t really say that he took good punches...but it is HW boxing, 2 or 3 punches can make damage..
> ...


Povetkin was unsteady on his feet quite a few times. To me, that is a beating.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

hermit said:


> *Povetkin was unsteady on his feet quite a few times.* To me, that is a beating.


So was Wlad. I guess it was a war then.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

hermit said:


> Povetkin was unsteady on his feet quite a few times. To me, that is a beating.


Povetkin WAS unsteady on his feet quite a few times. To me, that is a leaning.

Over, & over, & over.

YOU try holding 245 lbs on your shoulders for 36 minutes. Then see how steady you look.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> YOU try holding 245 lbs on your shoulders for 36 minutes. Then see how steady you look.


Yep....this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The part that made me mad was even when Wlad hurt Povetkin, seriously hurt him he would be in such a hurry to hug and clench and lean on him that he would miss the KO that was waiting for him.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I recommended my father to watch the fight, he turned the Channel after the second round. :-(


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Castefootball enjoyed the fight. Even those who thought it was shit agreed to like it on principle.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

JMP said:


> Wladimir lost my respect as a fighter. *He should have been disqualified for all the holding and pushing. *Hope he retires soon.


The ref should have warned him / deducted a point earlier, yet he didn't.

Despite all the haters Wlad is an ATG in my view.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Despite all the haters Wlad is an ATG in my view.


Based on what? Any time he steps in the ring with a live opponent he either gets knocked the fuck out or cheats his ass off, and the former hasn't happened in some years because of the latter. Factor in that he has fought a succession of has-beens, never-was' and cruiserweights, never fought the No 2 in the division and played tag team with his brother, history won't look on him kindly. Besides. he has a terrible skill-set, awful chin and enjoys physical advantages that do not exist in any other division. Boxing will be much better off without him and his brother.


----------



## fists of fury (May 24, 2013)

It's really damning when boxing fans are willing you to retire. I mean, this is the Heavyweight Champion of the World, right? This guy represents boxing's flagship division and he should be bringing it respect and making people tune in to watch, but Wlad consistently turns in boring performances that leaves people shaking their heads. 

Personally, I didn't bother to watch the fight. Wlad ceased to be relevant to me years ago, and by the sounds of it, I didn't miss anything except another snoozefest. 
He is completely incapable of delivering to viewers what they want: excitement.


----------



## Gesta (Jun 6, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Wlad is a disgrace to the sport. The guy dwarfs people in the ring and he fights like a bitch. He holds fights scared and bends the rules. I have no idea how this guy is in anyone's top 10 P4P list?


Are you talking about Ali there?


----------



## Masters (May 20, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Klitschkos?
> Vitali doesnt fight like Wladimir at all. And it was never that worse. You can be sure that Wladimir lost many fans.


Look at Vitali and Wlad vs Peter. With only his mitts to use against Peters, Wlad showed his true level by almost getting knocked out. Against Brewster the ref took his holding away in round 1 with repeated warnings. Look what happened . Blown out before the halfway point.

Vitali made shit of Peter and i dont think there was a single clinch or foul in that entire fight. He boxed him like a real man and didn't have to run for his life to survive because he hadn't the ability to deal with a guy without fouling.

Wlad cheated Povetkin out of any chance of winning last Saturday. He knew he couldn't box with Povetkin and because k2 are so powerful , he was able to foul his way to victory. Its not right Alex had to conted with so much shit while being hit by the hardest puncher in the sport. I never saw him foul back or complain , he was there trying to make an honest go out of it but got cheated by the system
Wlad has no pride, honour, dignity and is a disgrace to the sport.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Masters said:


> Wlad cheated Povetkin out of any chance of winning last Saturday. He knew he couldn't box with Povetkin and because k2 are so powerful , he was able to foul his way to victory. Its not right Alex had to conted with so much shit while being hit by the hardest puncher in the sport. I never saw him foul back or complain , he was there trying to make an honest go out of it but got cheated by the system
> Wlad has no pride, honour, dignity and is a disgrace to the sport.


I think Povetkin would have knocked Wladimir out with a neutral ref.


----------



## Jimbob (May 26, 2013)

superman1692 said:


> Fucking hell you should see the shit that's being written on ESB right now. Like people have already said in this thread, that place is now overrun with Klittards. It's unbearable. No wonder most people came here. This fight proves that there is literally NOTHING the Klitschkos (especially Wlad) do, which their fans won't defend. So sad when you realise how crap ESB is now.
> 
> P.S. Widow Maker you might feel more at home at ESB, where it's full of like-minded Klittards such as yourself.


ESB is basically the boxing section of Stormfront.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Gesta said:


> Are you talking about Ali there?


Ali is the GOAT and arguably the best boxer in the history of the sport. Ali is 100 million light years the fighter Wlad is log off dumbass troll.


----------



## Jack Presscot (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The part that made me mad was even when Wlad hurt Povetkin, seriously hurt him he would be in such a hurry to hug and clench and lean on him that he would miss the KO that was waiting for him.


Bad Chad Dawson PROVED beyond a reasonable doubt what you have to do to a clincher to make his arse see the light. The fighter with the power to lift up the 255 pound Rupaul from the Ukraine and dump him on his head, after a desperate clinch will land up KOing his arse. Klitschko without the clinch is like Mayweather with a bad ankle. Without the ability to run, Mayweather is worthless, and without the ability to clinch, so is Bitchchko. Aint that right Windowmakker?


----------



## Jack Presscot (Oct 1, 2013)

Jimbob said:


> ESB is basically the boxing section of Stormfront.


I got banned from there by the effeminate moderators for calling the Klitschkos "Nazis" because of their contractual demands. Yes, the manlove for the Klits runs as thick as molasses there.


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack Presscot said:


> I got banned from there by the effeminate moderators for calling the Klitschkos "Nazis" because of their contractual demands. Yes, the manlove for the Klits runs as thick as molasses there.


Which is ironic as Zakman has spent the whole day banging on about Wlads 'glass jaw' and he's Head Mod :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack Presscot said:


> Bad Chad Dawson PROVED beyond a reasonable doubt what you have to do to a clincher to make his arse see the light. The fighter with the power to lift up the 255 pound Rupaul from the Ukraine and dump him on his head, after a desperate clinch will land up KOing his arse. Klitschko without the clinch is like Mayweather with a bad ankle. Without the ability to run, Mayweather is worthless, and without the ability to clinch, so is Bitchchko. Aint that right Windowmakker?


Eddie Chambers managed to lift Wlad off the ground, that was fun.


----------

